# PRV making all kinds of noise??



## drsplumbing (Nov 20, 2009)

Was at one of my regular customers for a quick service call. They had an old watts prv that was leaking right after the water meter on a 3/4" main.
The customer had already bought a new pressure reducing valve. And like all customer bought stock it is a cheap piece of garbage. I installed it and it had a weep hole in the brass casting! So he returned it and got the same model same company. I installed it and it worked fine i tested the pressure on the house and set it for 60psi. Then 3 days later he calls me up complaining of noise in his water pipe. I get over there and test the faucet in the kitchen. When you turn it on with a small trickle the cold water main vibrates very bad and makes a whine sound that is very loud. Ive never heard anything like that. so i was playing with a ball valve after the prv. With a faucet wide open i can start to close the ball valve when it gets to 9/10ths closed the vibration and whine starts. then when i open it up all the way it goes away. Im going to pick up a WATTS valve which i always use and see if it helps. Has anyone ever incountered this problem?? Im a little perplexed because he never had this noise with the other prv in over 20 years!! Its driving me crazy!!


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

drsplumbing said:


> Was at one of my regular customers for a quick service call. They had an old watts prv that was leaking right after the water meter on a 3/4" main.
> The customer had already bought a new pressure reducing valve. And like all customer bought stock it is a cheap piece of garbage. I installed it and it had a weep hole in the brass casting! So he returned it and got the same model same company. I installed it and it worked fine i tested the pressure on the house and set it for 60psi. Then 3 days later he calls me up complaining of noise in his water pipe. I get over there and test the faucet in the kitchen. When you turn it on with a small trickle the cold water main vibrates very bad and makes a whine sound that is very loud. Ive never heard anything like that. so i was playing with a ball valve after the prv. With a faucet wide open i can start to close the ball valve when it gets to 9/10ths closed the vibration and whine starts. then when i open it up all the way it goes away. Im going to pick up a WATTS valve which i always use and see if it helps. Has anyone ever incountered this problem?? Im a little perplexed because he never had this noise with the other prv in over 20 years!! Its driving me crazy!!


Prolly a loose diaphram. How about a intro?


----------



## drsplumbing (Nov 20, 2009)

sry dont know what an into is?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

drsplumbing said:


> sry dont know what an into is?


Tell us a little about yourself, type of plumbing, yrs, etc. You will be welcomed and receive more responses, kinda like the skull and bones.

Go to the link below.




http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

The chatter is being caused by a loose or soft piece of rubber. If the chatter was not there before the new PRV was installed, it is most likely the diaphram, and will need a new one, or replace the defective PRV. If you think it may be related to just one faucet, then you have a loose washer in the faucet or stop.


----------



## drsplumbing (Nov 20, 2009)

thanks for the replies. And i posted an intro.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

drsplumbing said:


> thanks for the replies. And i posted an intro.


Thanks, I was typing a reply while you were doing your intro. We see all.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

It's TRUE ,,, Loose diaphragm An ,, they do see ALL


----------

